# monitor heater repair



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi handyman
I just searched on google for MONITOR HEATER 441
and on their website they have downloadable product manuals and the 441 model is one they still have available. It is pretty hefty download so it looks like the whole manual. There may be a gasket diagram there that can be enlarged to scale (computer graphics program) and then printed out using several sheets of paper IF your graphics program and printer will do this.
I have a monitor in this house and we love it. My dad put it in a few years before we bought it from him and he was given a Traceable Gasket sheet when it was installed so a new gasket could be cut out whenever needed.
http://monitorproducts.com/manuals/index.html


----------

